
Accretor Cellular Automata (2018) - gtsnexp
https://softologyblog.wordpress.com/2018/01/12/accretor-cellular-automata/
======
strongbond
To me, they look like how I imagined the main alien structure in Peter Watts'
Blindsight.

------
neatze
The site is gold, thank you.

------
fernly
I'm sorry, that is some ugly stuff there.

